# Best place to get meds



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Was wondering what chemist is best for getting ivf drugs and the best prices? I'm going to do an ivf cycle in Cyprus and will be needing my drugs soon.  Will be getting my prescription this week


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I remember readin that asda pharmacy does them at a good rate though that was a year ago but still worth lookin anyway!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you, must look into this


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure how the prices compare but try fertility2u on internet. You email them your script and send them details of clinic for them to obtain the original. When they get it they will post drugs to you. We are cycling abroad in the next couple of months and i was panicking thinking it would be a complicated mess it was so easy and hassle free. 

Good luck x


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

central  home care is good for meds send them your perscripton and they phone you for payment then send the out
cathyx


----------

